

Alibaba.com, China's eBay, Admits Fraud - CEO, COO, 100+ Employees Resign - ed
http://www.businessinsider.com/alibaba-ceo-resigns-over-huge-fraud-scandal-2011-2?utm_source=pulsenews&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=Feed:+typepad/alleyinsider/silicon_alley_insider+(Silicon+Alley+Insider)&utm_content=Twitter

======
galuggus
to be pedantic Taobao.com (owned by Alibaba group) is China's ebay- (although
its more like a cross between ebay and amazon with amazing customer service
and zero fees for buyer and sellers )

Alibaba.cn is China'a Alibaba.com

